# I Visited The Opel Factory in Kaiserslautern Today



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Where our Diesel engines are born. 

I'd like to post a picture, but our POS app won't let me do so from an iPad. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats awesome! cant wait to see


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko 
I`am jealous I would love too of been there. to me its like being in a candy store!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Did you see any of these there? Australia is getting them next year badged as Holden.

Australia > 2014 > May > May 2014 > New Products


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I did not see any new product in the areas I was in. But I did see plenty of Opel Insignia (Buick Regal). Lots of interesting cars here. Mostly Citroen, Renault and Opel. In the five days I've been here (France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany) I've seen just three pickup trucks. All small ones. I did see one escalade esv, one 1985 caprice and a few corvettes. 

I got smoked on the autobahn by a BMW 438i. I was travelling about 90 mph and this BMW passed me at about 120 mph. It was a dealer loaner... 

Roads here are very driver-oriented. The speeds are beyond belief - but there's aren't any Susie homemakers driving around while texting. Here in Germany they take their driving seriously. 

People have been very nice and accommodating. The food has not been great, except in Germany. Zero border crossings here. When I landed in Paris the border agent didn't even speak to me or search my luggage. Just looked at my passport for a moment, looked at me to see if I matched my photo, and stamped me in. Crossing between countries here is like driving over a state line. That is all. 

Last time I went to the USA (about two weeks ago) my car was x-rayed. And whenever I enter Canada I get the third degree. Almost zero police presence here. I haven't seen a single authority carrying a gun, nor have I seen evidence of crime and vandalism. 

France has been nice (I speak French) but Germany has been nicer, and cleaner than were used to in North America. 

Sent from Strasbourg at 8:31 am GMT.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, I should also mention that Asian cars are almost non-existent here. In total I've seen maybe 10. 4 Toyota, 2 Lexus, 2 Honda and 1 Hyundai that I can remember. 

I've seen chevy aveos and drove past a Chevrolet / BMW dealership in the north of France. Strange seeing that combination and memorable of Dick Ide Pontiac / Honda in Rochester. 

I'm here in Europe to retrace the steps of my uncles who fell in battle during the world wars. I'm doing it with my father, brother and nephew. It's a kind of pilgrimage if you will, rather than a vacation.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm now in Basel Switzerland preparing to fly home tomorrow. 

Benz is clearly the car of choice here. Many S Klasse driving around and E Klasse as taxis. 

I passed a Chevrolet / Ford dealer in a small Black Forest town and they had a new Escalade proudly displayed on the lot. 

I've also seen a few other escalades on the road, all black with the European orange signal lights at the rear and repeaters installed in the front fenders at the auxiliary grilles. 

Also saw one of the previous generation K body Sevilles on the road. 

The speed limits I've seen on the highways are 81 mph (130 kph) with many going 100 mph or more in the fast lane. I've not seen any collisions or accidents. 

So far I've been here for six days and have yet to see a policeman walking around anywhere. I guess these people are very self-disciplined and don't need policing. Must save a ton in taxes.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My family from Austria was here this past week and they told me what they pay in taxes....you could buy your own healthcare and bodyguard here....lol

theres no free lunch


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I spent 13 years total in Europe and would live there if I were anything but an American. I love Germany's food, the Autobahn, Autostrada (Italy) and the Nurburgring. The European cars are phenomenal. Some of the Beamer,Audi and Mercedes diesels will easily run 140 mph on the Autobahn. My kind of country.

I truly appreciate you posting your experiences and your reason for being there.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> My family from Austria was here this past week and they told me what they pay in taxes....you could buy your own healthcare and bodyguard here....lol
> 
> theres no free lunch


True that is. But in my limited experience of being here for a week, I must say there's a sense of freedom that I don't always feel back in the USA. Particularly as it applies to policing and crossing international borders. 

Not all of us have an opportunity to travel outside of the USA. Not everyone feels the need or desire. I understand this - and was personally brought to Europe this time on a family pilgrimage. 

But what I find interesting is the very slight differences in culture I've observed between here and home. 

One other observation to share is that the people are all very trim and fit looking. Myself, I like me a big woman, and in one week I've seen maybe three women who would fit that description. Back home it's probably closer to 50% of the female population. 

Life has given me the benefit of living in / visiting more than 10 countries. No place is perfect, and the differences beyond language are subtle, but each has its advantages.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm surprised that Germany could be that nice, with a sense of freedom, since it is saddled with the scourges of socialized medicine, strict gun laws, highly paid union workers, and taxes high enough to fund outstanding roads. Thank goodness our leaders have saved US citizens from having a similar society.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> True that is. But in my limited experience of being here for a week, I must say there's a sense of freedom that I don't always feel back in the USA. Particularly as it applies to policing and crossing international borders.
> 
> Not all of us have an opportunity to travel outside of the USA. Not everyone feels the need or desire. I understand this - and was personally brought to Europe this time on a family pilgrimage.
> 
> ...


Well put on the "freedom". I'd agree. We tend to nitpick over every **** thing here. They don't take things so seriously over there and let people think for themselves which is refreshing. 

As far as people, well yeah! They don't drive everywhere and have to spend more time on their feet there. I was even shocked my first time in NYC how much thinner people were in general then my town. Here, we drive a block away to the gas station to get a pack of gum 

It's too bad the US can't leave more freedom to the states as it was designed, instead of the FED blackmailing them with funding to do as they wish. 

I really enjoyed hearing of your experiences and reason for the trip, sounds very fun!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just to close this one off, I did finally see a presence of force in Europe. It was at the EuroAirport that serves the neighbouring cities of Mulhouse France, Basel Switzerland and Freiberg Germany. There were two customs officers strolling by with holstered Glocks on their belts. Plus I was given a pretty thorough pat down as I failed the metal detector test - which turned out to be due to a foil package containing a hand-wipe that I forgot in my pocket. 

Arriving back home I was not asked any questions beyond those in my written declaration, except to remove my sunglasses so that my identity could be confirmed. (I didn't realize I was wearing them.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

